# Schöne 120mm Gehäuselüfter, leise aber bitte viel Leistung (Farbe schwarz + weiß)



## m4soN (9. April 2012)

*Schöne 120mm Gehäuselüfter, leise aber bitte viel Leistung (Farbe schwarz + weiß)*

Ich habe versucht mit dem Titel schon sehr aussagekräftig zu sein.

Wichtig wäre es mir gute 120mm Gehäuselüfter zu finden die möglichst leise sind, aber dafür natürlich viel RPM schaffen. Aufgrund meiner Gehäusefarbe lege ich durchaus wert auf die Farbe der Lüfter und möchte maximal ganz schwarz, weiß oder beides gemischt.

Wer hat gute Vorschläge für mich?


----------



## zulu1024 (9. April 2012)

*AW: Schöne 120mm Gehäuselüfter, leise aber bitte viel Leistung (Farbe schwarz + weiß)*

Viel rpm und leise widerspricht sich! Aber ich kann dir enermax und alpenföhn wing boost black & white empfehlen. Ich habe 3 wing boost die sind bis 750 rpm echt leise, je nach gehäuse auch bis 850. Betreibe sie im silent mode meines mainboards. Ist natürlich immer subjektiv. Am meisten stört da eher meine brummende festplatte. Die wing boost scheffeln bei hoher rpm sehr viel luft, und wirklich laut werden sie auch nicht, es ist eher ein starkes luftrauschen. Be quiet sind zwar wirklich leise, aber leisten nicht wirklich viel, jedenfalls wenn es auf performance ankommt. Natürlich reichen sie für otto auch. Ich setze auf die wing boosts und kann sie nur empfehlen!


----------



## Abductee (9. April 2012)

*AW: Schöne 120mm Gehäuselüfter, leise aber bitte viel Leistung (Farbe schwarz + weiß)*

Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL-2, 120x120x25mm, 1400rpm, 96m³/h, 20dB(A) | Geizhals.at Deutschland  gute Leistung, leise und 6 Jahre Garantie


----------



## BigT72 (9. April 2012)

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...luster-UCCL12-PWM-120mm-White-LED::10979.html


----------



## xSunshin3x (9. April 2012)

*AW: Schöne 120mm Gehäuselüfter, leise aber bitte viel Leistung (Farbe schwarz + weiß)*

Sorry m4son dass ich deinen Thread zweckentfremde 
nur ne kurze Frage: Bin auf der ähnlichen Suche wie der TE, wollte meine Lüfter dann aber per Speedfan steuern. brauch ich dazu zwingend ein PWM-Lüfter oder gehts auch ohne? Größe wäre 120mm und Preis hätte ich gerne unter zweistellig, wenns geht  Habt ihr da was für mich bzw zu meiner Frage?^^


----------



## butzler (10. April 2012)

*AW: Schöne 120mm Gehäuselüfter, leise aber bitte viel Leistung (Farbe schwarz + weiß)*

Speedfan funzt nur mit einem Board, das von Speedfan auch erkannt wird. Dann können an den 4-Pin PWM Anschlüssen auch nur PWM-Lüfter per Speedfan gesteuert werden. An den 3-Pin Anschlüssen dagegen jeder beliebige 2- oder 3-Pin Lüfter und auch 4 Pins, jedoch dann nicht per PWM, sondern spannungsreguliert.
Gute Lüfter unter zweistellig ist nicht ganz leicht, lässt sich aber mit der enermax T.B.Silence Serie gut machen. Die PWM gehen bis 1500 RPM und machen gut Druck, die 3-Pin mit ca. 900 RPM tun es als Case-Fans in der Regel auch und sind wirklich sehr leise.


----------



## ich111 (10. April 2012)

*AW: Schöne 120mm Gehäuselüfter, leise aber bitte viel Leistung (Farbe schwarz + weiß)*

Wie wärs mit den Silent Wings 2?


----------



## m4soN (10. April 2012)

*AW: Schöne 120mm Gehäuselüfter, leise aber bitte viel Leistung (Farbe schwarz + weiß)*

Bin bei den Enermax bisschen hin und hergerissen. Die 3 als weiße oben ans Gehäuse und der Rest innen schwarz, wäre schon krasser Kontrast


----------



## elohim (10. April 2012)

*AW: Schöne 120mm Gehäuselüfter, leise aber bitte viel Leistung (Farbe schwarz + weiß)*

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn 120mm Wing Boost Plus PWM-Lüfter - black & white
Caseking.de » Lüfter » 120mm Lüfter » PHANTEKS PH-F120S 120mm Lüfter - schwarz/weiß
Caseking.de » Lüfter » 120mm Lüfter » Arctic F12 Lüfter- 120mm

also die Wing Boost sind zeimlic gut. Die Arctic dind für den Preis ebenfalls ordentlich. Zu den Phanteks kann ich nichts sagen ausser daß sie gut auschauen.


----------



## black-wizard (10. April 2012)

Wing Boost 2 sind Top


----------



## butzler (10. April 2012)

*AW: Schöne 120mm Gehäuselüfter, leise aber bitte viel Leistung (Farbe schwarz + weiß)*

Wenn sie weiss sein sollen, sind meines Erachtens die *enermax cluster 120 mm pwm *die erste Wahl. Per PWM und per Spannung klasse regelbar, sehr leise und zudem mit abschaltbarer, sehr schöner, weisser LED ausgestattet. Preisgünstig zudem. Hab sie selber in der Front verbaut und bin absolut zufrieden damit.

mad


----------



## m4soN (10. April 2012)

*AW: Schöne 120mm Gehäuselüfter, leise aber bitte viel Leistung (Farbe schwarz + weiß)*

PWM ist doch schlecht wenn ich bereits einen FAN-Controller habe, richtig? Hab mir extra einen gekauft


----------



## butzler (10. April 2012)

*AW: Schöne 120mm Gehäuselüfter, leise aber bitte viel Leistung (Farbe schwarz + weiß)*

Die enermax cluster kannst Du völlig problemlos über eine Lüftersteuerung regeln (spannungsgesteuert), mache ich mit den cluster schon immer über die Scythe Kaze Master, geht perfekt.


----------



## m4soN (10. April 2012)

*AW: Schöne 120mm Gehäuselüfter, leise aber bitte viel Leistung (Farbe schwarz + weiß)*

Ok, und die LED kann man auch nur auf rein weiß einstellen, richtig?


----------



## BigT72 (11. April 2012)

m4soN schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, und die LED kann man auch nur auf rein weiß einstellen, richtig?



Ja sind nur weiß


----------



## m4soN (11. April 2012)

*AW: Schöne 120mm Gehäuselüfter, leise aber bitte viel Leistung (Farbe schwarz + weiß)*

Von denen gibt es leider keine 140mm Variante, richtig?


----------



## black-wizard (11. April 2012)

Nue 120mm


----------



## Uter (11. April 2012)

*AW: Schöne 120mm Gehäuselüfter, leise aber bitte viel Leistung (Farbe schwarz + weiß)*

... und kleiner.


----------



## m4soN (11. April 2012)

*AW: Schöne 120mm Gehäuselüfter, leise aber bitte viel Leistung (Farbe schwarz + weiß)*

Hmm, schwierig schwierig. 3 komplett weiße an der Gehäusedecke, der rest der Lüfter schwarz. Ich teste es mal


----------

